# Post cycle Pics



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Gang

Here are some pics of me post cycle. Weighing 16.3 stone.

Pleased with the gains that i have kept and infact im really happy with my ab progress and my back also seems to be a lot wider. trying to stay around the 10 - 12% BF mark now as im bulking again and dont want to risk losing gains to stay that extra bit lean. but i still feel im lean enough for now.

Comments? Oh, yes, I know Im as white as a ghost at the moment! Should have tanned up 1st


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Looking really well mate have to agree with you i think your back has developed quite a bit. Well done


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

looking T H I C K mate :rolleye11


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Looking good mate, like Kel says nice back.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good mate well the body is anyway just a shame about the face inni!!! Shame you cant whip that into shape too!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good mate, nice thick back there too. Good gains, keep it up!


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

good job,,, looking good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

smile you miserable git...


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

look really good mate, back looks very impressive.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i agree back has seen a big improvement, i like the chest/tricep shot too, and you look better for the slight drop of wieght a lot sharper,

looks like yer gonna sneeze tho in the last shot. LOL

and the hairs growing too!

well done Paul


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice back paul, but please do something with that hair and face.

cheers Carl.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Definatley looking better mate. Good shoulders and back. Next time you take a pic, try to look a little excited........lol. Next pic take it like this


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Is that a bald patch??

I'm just messing... you're looking really good dude, nice work.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for all you comments, much appreciated.

Do you think i have a good frame to work on now to start getting in shape for competitions?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think you will do fine in a show mate you have the basics its all about diet now...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually I am most impressed with the gains in your hair in just 2 months


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

i didnt know adidas started makeing 2 stripe bottoms.....


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

looking good mate..........even if you do look like a miserable git whoes just been dragged through them bushes behind you lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> Actually I am most impressed with the gains in your hair in just 2 months


Below the waist or above?:rolleye11


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

BIG said:


> Actually I am most impressed with the gains in your hair in just 2 months


Heh, yes its getting very long!!!



CARLOS901 said:


> i didnt know adidas started makeing 2 stripe bottoms.....


They aint adidas mate.



SHOVEL MAN said:


> even if you do look like a miserable git whoes just been dragged through them bushes behind you lol


What do you expect from having to keep an eye on this rabble every day!


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

hey you look really good paul, you should be proud from where u started, keep it up and your headed for the top


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

stop trying to play the victim paul we all know your loaded to the hilt with ££££ & all you do all day is test drive flash cars buy luxury apartments splash out on clair oh & a bit of training now & then lol


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

paul ma u look thick as fuk!!!!! really good dude what do I say to the man who has it all????????? shows us some pics of when u started dude please?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Deano1 said:


> paul ma u look thick as fuk!!!!! ?


LOL


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> LOL


  but not as thick as me lmao I love u for that samurai


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ditto with Paul. Diet is key, the structure is there, but once the fat comes off your shape will change drastically, so go for it. I'm sure us guys will steer you in the right direction as far as the diet goes, and of course look on smiling as it gets tougher!!!

All the best

James:lift:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

if your doing another bulking phase fair enough, if not hit a proper diet to see whats under there. Great effort though, your coming on very well.


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm sure I've seen those bushes somewhere before!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Foz1 said:


> I'm sure I've seen those bushes somewhere before!


Were they under the bleachers with the prom queen?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking leaner Paul.

Back is nice and wide.

Triceps are bigger too.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

U look stoned in ur pics m8! lol, but i wont lie, u lookin gr8! i wouldn't mind havin a bod like that! keep it up!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> U look stoned in ur pics m8! lol, but i wont lie, u lookin gr8! i wouldn't mind havin a bod like that! keep it up!


I wouldn't mind having hair like that......lol.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

I love pauls hair ! it makes my bell weep!!!!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Good mass mate - what is your next move? more mass or ripping up.....as said in a previous post, I recon that by loosing some bf and weight you will actually look bigger and your body more "aggressive"!

Keep it up dude.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Well done my love!! Looking great!! Keep up all the hard work!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Great improvement Paul when do you aim to compete?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Jock said:


> Great improvement Paul when do you aim to compete?


Original aims were in the South Coast EFBB 2006 in April, but because of my weaker leg from that trouble a while back, im still struggling to get size into my legs.

They are now growing, slowly, but i`ll see where i am in Jan 2006.

To be honest, I will probabbly train extra hard through 2006 to hit the stage BIG in 2007.

We`ll see,

Paul


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Well done mate. You have some great size on you already. 2007 should be interesting. Good luck with your comps and keep up all the hard work.

Predator


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> Original aims were in the South Coast EFBB 2006 in April, but because of my weaker leg from that trouble a while back, im still struggling to get size into my legs.
> 
> They are now growing, slowly, but i`ll see where i am in Jan 2006.
> 
> ...


Just look it at it as a learning curve mate. We all want to be bigger!!! Whatever happens when you step up on that stage you will be in the best shape ever, PERIOD! Stop putting it off and get the show on the road.

And besides get some pics up of your legs and let everyone comment.

Well done!


----------



## mr big (Jul 28, 2005)

not bad. i dont like lookin at anyones pics now cus i dont feel as big!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> Original aims were in the South Coast EFBB 2006 in April, but because of my weaker leg from that trouble a while back, im still struggling to get size into my legs.
> 
> They are now growing, slowly, but i`ll see where i am in Jan 2006.
> 
> ...


Paul you should stick with your original plan mate we all have weak bodyparts and wish we was bigger if you put it off now you will think of a reason to put it off it 2007.....

so get it sorted..


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

dam i need that kind of mass! respek!


----------



## Tauhan Sabadori (Sep 22, 2004)

Great gains for sure.

It really shows hard work and dedication and is proof that you have what it takes to acheive whatever goals you aim for.

Good luck in the future with comps,

Tauhan Sabadoria


----------



## Born Loser (Oct 12, 2005)

nice pics m8, keep it up!!

Matt


----------

